# Coastal Bend-Texas



## roy leyva

Coastal Bend Texas:Any interest in forming a new chapter IAP for turners in the Corpus Christi area?  Post here or e-mail your interest to Alonzo Franco at [southtexaspens.com]  We know of 6-8 possible joiners.  rvl


----------



## Crashmph

I have a cousin that is looking to join the site that lives in Angleton...  that is not to far is it?


----------



## spookie550

Let's get this party started!!!!


----------



## Monty

Crashmph said:


> I have a cousin that is looking to join the site that lives in Angleton...  that is not to far is it?


I didn't know we had a site living in Angleton.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Seriously, have him check out my post here - 
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=63650
and here - http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=63708
I'm about 20-30 minutes north of Angleton.....a lot closer than Corpus.


----------



## atomic ray

Greetings!

  I just joined and I am on the Local Chapter bandwagon!

  By the count it looks like 6-7 people within the Corpus area and by the notes I have so far that meets the membership requirements so all that is left is the annual meeting.

  I am just getting my shop put together so my place is right out, anyone else have a working shop where we could possibly meet and greet?

  I am also a chef and would be willing to organize a pot luck/BBQ or other...

Raymond  :bananen_smilies051:


----------



## spookie550

pensbymarc.net is up and going check it out.


----------



## surveyzo

Looks good Marco. Very nice work on the rattlesnakes.

Alonzo


----------



## spookie550

*Rattlesnakes*

Roy Leyva made those I'm just trying to sell them for him. They are very nice.


----------



## Willee

I have lived here in Corpus Christi since 1975 and been turning pens since 2001.

Count me in as a local chapter member.

Willee
361-563-1303
www.willeecue.com


----------



## spookie550

Willee, saw some of your cue sticks, nice work!!!


----------



## spookie550

*PR casts*

I casted some PR blanks for the first time and so far so good. A little tacky but I hope a little heat or acetone wipe may help with that. I'll find out tomorrow.:biggrin:


----------



## Willee

*First meeting was a success ...*

The first meeting of the coastal bend chapter IAP was a success thanks to some hard work by Alonzo and Marco.
There were 4 people attending at Cotton's BBQ and BTW the food there is great.
Pens were shown, ideas were exchanged, wood changed hands, and new friendships were made. 

Hopefully there will be a larger turnout at the next meeting as word gets out.

I would very much like to see a demo of the lazer machine that Steve has.
In return I would be willing to host an informal meeting/demo of how I inlay pens with my CNC machine.


----------



## spookie550

Willee the pool shark pen photo has been posted!!!


----------

